# Need Assistance [Story]



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm currently writing a commission in which the main character becomes very tiny and ends up being swallowed alive.

The only problem I have... is *how* to make the main character become small from being an average sized humans. Any ideas?

Story so far:  He discovers his wife is pregnant, they make love, and the wife begins to have strange cravings... well this indicates that the husband is going to be what she's craving - the customer has requested that the husband become about an inch tall - what situation would cause this to happen? Any help is necessary and appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 14, 2017)

Bump


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 14, 2017)

Maybe have the husband be an avid chemist who was hired to create a way to shrink gel pills down to smaller sizes in order for babies and other small beings to ingest them without altering the physical concentration of the medicine. The man succeeds in creating the formula and decides to bring it home to show his wife, but in one of her "moments" she accidentally spills a large dosage of the concoction onto him shrinking him down to a fraction of his former size. Then that can lead to her maybe getting all excited while the husband is freaking out about his shrinking, clearly oblivious to his wife looming over him like some sort of exotic predator, and then a few better described moments later she devours him. 

Just my suggestion ^w^ I'm horrid at writing, but I hope this is of some use.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 14, 2017)

Without any major details from the story itself, I couldn't give you any fool proof ideas, but here are a few ideas.

Wife has the ability to shrink her pray

Husband is a scientist and one of his experiments turns him little

Godly intervention.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 14, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Maybe have the husband be an avid chemist who was hired to create a way to shrink gel pills down to smaller sizes in order for babies and other small beings to ingest them without altering the physical concentration of the medicine. The man succeeds in creating the formula and decides to bring it home to show his wife, but in one of her "moments" she accidentally spills a large dosage of the concoction onto him shrinking him down to a fraction of his former size. Then that can lead to her maybe getting all excited while the husband is freaking out about his shrinking, clearly oblivious to his wife looming over him like some sort of exotic predator, and then a few better described moments later she devours him.
> 
> Just my suggestion ^w^ I'm horrid at writing, but I hope this is of some use.


Oooo that's a good idea! Thanks!


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 14, 2017)

Gaitsu said:


> Without any major details from the story itself, I couldn't give you any fool proof ideas, but here are a few ideas.
> 
> Wife has the ability to shrink her pray
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I do like the scientist idea. That and maybe a combination of godly intervention.   Thanks so much!


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 14, 2017)

NP, glad we were able to help you out. Akuro was a bit quicker on the gun than I was XP


----------

